# happy b-day golgit



## paccity (Oct 15, 2012)

:bday:


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Boss!


----------



## slowp (Oct 15, 2012)

What is the IFPL? Can you have campfir.....oops candles on that cake?

Happy Birthday, and many more to come!
:bday:


----------



## ChipMonger (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gologit...Fall some old growth redwood for your b-day


----------



## madhatte (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy day, man!


----------



## paccity (Oct 15, 2012)

sorry bob about the misspell . hope your day is well.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Blazin (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy B'day! :bday::bday::bday:


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday Bob.


----------



## sefh3 (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy B Day!!!!!!!!!

:bday:


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bob. Hope you have a good one! :bday: :cake:


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bob!


----------



## D&B Mack (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday, and many more to come...

:bday:
:wave:


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Have the best ever!


----------



## Sport Faller (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bob


----------



## belgian (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday young fellar !!


----------



## Joe46 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yup, what they all said. Enjoy your day!


----------



## coastalfaller (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Bob!!!


----------



## Gologit (Oct 15, 2012)

*Thanks for the birthday greetings everybody...*

I spent the day getting my bi-focals adjusted, my dentures sharpened, put new batteries in my hearing aids, had my hip replacement reset, my artificial knees realigned, got the bargain basement EKG and stress test at the local Docs in a Box, had the sending unit in my pacemaker turned up a notch, and had a permanent IV put in for the 55 gallon drum of Geritol Extra Strength that goes everywhere with me.

I walked a couple of sales on the way back home. When I got home I cut some wood, had a porkchop and egg sandwich for lunch, a few Winstons and some coffee for dessert, and checked on the progress of the bananna whip cream filled cake that the wife is baking.

I should be good for another week or two now. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Blazin (Oct 15, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I spent the day getting my bi-focals adjusted, my dentures sharpened, put new batteries in my hearing aids, had my hip replacement reset, my artificial knees realigned, got the bargain basement EKG and stress test at the local Docs in a Box, had the sending unit in my pacemaker turned up a notch, and had a permanent IV put in for the 55 gallon drum of Geritol Extra Strength that goes everywhere with me.
> 
> I walked a couple of sales on the way back home. When I got home I cut some wood, had a porkchop and egg sandwich for lunch, a few Winstons and some coffee for dessert, and checked on the progress of the bananna whip cream filled cake that the wife is baking.
> 
> I should be good for another week or two now. :msp_biggrin:



And you never stopped to pick up Depends?


----------



## thomas1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday and thank you.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 15, 2012)

all that going on and he still has time for us ,what a guy ,happy birthday sir


----------



## Gologit (Oct 15, 2012)

Blazin said:


> And you never stopped to pick up Depends?



You didn't tell me that you were all out or I would have. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Blazin (Oct 15, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You didn't tell me that you were all out or I would have. :msp_rolleyes:



Nah.. just let er rip


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthdy, Boboak, Golgit, Gologit, or whatever handle you go by these days.

"Hey" works for me most of the time, and you're welcome to borry it if'n you'd like.


So... Hey, Happy Birthday!


----------



## redprospector (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday Bob.

Andy


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2012)

*Happy Birthday my friend!    *


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2012)

PA Plumber said:


> Happy Birthdy, Boboak, Golgit, Gologit, or whatever handle you go by these days.
> 
> "Hey" works for me most of the time, and you're welcome to borry it if'n you'd like.
> 
> ...



I often think of him as Witchys (and my) friend Boboak, and still remember why he changed his user name. :msp_wink:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Boboak google it go log it


----------



## rwoods (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday, sir. Ron


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 15, 2012)

Jane says Happy Birthday, to you.







Annie has a birthday this week too, she bought a car.


----------



## slowp (Oct 15, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Annie has a birthday this week too, she bought a car.



What kind and color? Will she need new shoes to match?


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bob!!


----------



## Rounder (Oct 15, 2012)

Who the hell is this golgit character?? 

Happy b-day Bob


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 15, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Who the hell is this golgit character??



He is a character known for not letting you pay for breakfast when he visits 

Happy birthday, Bob.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 15, 2012)

slowp said:


> What kind and color? Will she need new shoes to match?



1968 Falcon





no matching shoes, yet.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 15, 2012)

Enjoy your day good sir, and thanks for being here!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bob


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 16, 2012)

Lessee here, just after 1 am here in 'Sconnie, Callyforn I A is a couple hours behind, add 4 carry the 7, divide by Pie, whew, I ain't too late yet!

Happy birthday, BOB!


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy belated birthday my friend. Looks like I missed it by 42 minutes.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 16, 2012)

HBD Your Dudeness! I wasn't on the F&L yesterday, glad you made it one more day. Enjoy life every day!


----------



## cheeves (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bob!!


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope you have a good one Bob!!!:msp_smile:
I am having some cheer for you!!:msp_biggrin:
BBB


----------



## Genius. (Oct 19, 2012)

Better late than never

Happy belated birthday Bob

Remember, you are not getting older, the girls are just getting younger


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 19, 2012)

Happy belated birthday my friend!


----------



## Samlock (Oct 19, 2012)

6 + 6 equals 12. You know what that means - happy beginning of the dirty dozen year, Bob!


----------



## redprospector (Oct 20, 2012)

Hahaha. I have to tell my son; Happy birthmonth!
You're up to a week, so Happy Birthweek Bob! 

Andy


----------



## OlympicYJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Happy belated birthday! Hopefully you weren't too hung over the next mornin! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you all again. Now...where are my presents???!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 22, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Thank you all again. Now...where are my presents???!!!!



A kick in the sack is all I can spare Bro. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 22, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Thank you all again. Now...where are my presents???!!!!



Albert said he had some non-synthetic mix oil headed your way. 

Happy belated birthday Bob!


----------

